# i'm new....hi everyone



## craftychick (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

i'm new....have been TTC using known donor sperm at home for a while know and have just started to realise that things may not be as easy as I had initially hoped....have joined ff for a bit of support and to chat to others in similar situations....

lots of love and luck to you on your journeys 
xxxx


----------



## HotChickies (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to FF

Sorry to hear that you haven't been able to get pregnant yet...but I'm sure there's loads of people on here that can give you advice on home ai. And hopefully you'll be successful      

My girlfriend and I have been going through the London Women's Clinic at Darlington. My girlfriend's been having the treatment, and she had her first IUI last Wednesday....we are now on our 2 week wait....we've got everything crossed!!

Lots of luck and best wishes

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Craftychick,

Welcome to FF..

Sorry you have not had your BFP yet.. hopefully it will be soon...

We did one found of AI and it didnt work so decided to use a clinic as we were using sperm from fertility 1st and thought if we were spending £590 per cycle for something we couldnt guarantee was any good we may as well pay a few hundred extra and know its coming from a licenced clinic!!

Have you thought about taking your known donor along to a clinic with you? Have you and him had any fertility tests done yet?

Em x


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome!!! We're using a donor at home to, this will be our 5th month, I'm testing in two days. It doesn take awhile, are you charting your temps etc to pinpoint ur ovulation?

Good luck!!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Craftychick,

Welcome to FF.  

Really hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to the board!


----------

